# Multi boot ppc disparu



## bandzy (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai installé il y plusieurs jours une kubuntu ppc sur mon ibook g4, aujourd'hui souhaitant booté dessus, le multi boot a disparu et cela boot directement sur tiger. Pouvez vous m'aider merci.


----------



## FjRond (18 Février 2006)

C'est que la variable d'OpenFirmware boot-command est réglée sur mac-boot. Pour la modifier, il faut taper dans un terminal :

```
$ nvram boot-command=multi-boot
```
Pour vérifier les variables :

```
$ nvram -p
```


----------



## bandzy (19 Février 2006)

je te remercie


----------



## FjRond (20 Février 2006)

bandzy a dit:
			
		

> je te remercie


En fait, à chaque fois qu'on redéfinit le disque de démarrage dans les Préférences système, le multi-boot disparaît.


----------



## bandzy (20 Février 2006)

ok cool


----------

